# I need advice quick



## ally (Jul 6, 2015)

I need advice on what to wear to my first haunt audition! I NEED HELP!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

What have they told you to come in - sometimes they say just come in ordinary gear - that's what happens at our local attraction


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Just showing up as yourself is fine, but if you have a character you like to play, GO AS THAT CHARACTER. The people we audition at our show that show up as the complete package have much better chances of being able to do the *fun* things at the show, like being the main focus of a particular scene, getting to roam, or being line entertainment.

You'll never hurt your chances by showing up in full costume/makeup, and by being a character you love. Just be aware that the show operators may decide to put you into a different role than the one you show up as, and that will be determined by your skills. Haunt acting is a lot more than just screaming at people 

Good luck, and keep us posted on what you come up with! Would love to see the outcome.

-- I


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep. 
You should have a character that you've developed. 
Be that character.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Never been to one but good luck!


----------

